# Simple Budget - New Software



## simplebudget.ca (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, over the past while here I've been putting together a budgeting application which I did mainly for my own personal use.

Basically I showed it to a few of my friends and co-workers and they thought it was a handy tool, so I've decided to get it online and see if maybe I can get it to help some people.

First of all I need to say that this is just a for fun project of mine, I'm not expecting this to cost or make me any money, either short or long term.

So I've got the website up and the Simple Budget software ready to download, and right now I'm just really looking to get a few people trying it out and providing some feedback. What I'd like to do is actually create something that's useful and that people really can get some real use out of, so I really want to keep working on this and developing it with real-world feedback.

One cool feature that I haven't seen anywhere else (at least in a free program) is the ability to import a .CSV from your online banking system to download your daily expenses into my program. It's pretty handy.

This is an actual PC application and not some flakey Excel spreadsheet (not that they're all flakey).

Anyway I'm definitely hoping I can ask the forum members to try it out and provide feedback and suggestions!

Thanks everyone,

www.simplebudget.ca


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

It's a coincidence that you posted this today. Yesterday I was thinking that it may be worthwhile for me to set up the budget feature in my Quicken.

I've just downloaded your software and will start keeping track as of September 1. It looks very simple to use.

Thanks for letting us know about your program.


----------



## simplebudget.ca (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Maltese, I hope you can get some good use out of it.


----------



## Underworld (Aug 26, 2009)

I really really really hate Quicken. I've been trying to use the bloody thing for over a year and finally had enough. I've put it to bed and use a spreadsheet to track my finances.

What I find funny is that the people who made it are called Intuit. The software is the furthest from intuitive that I have ever used.


----------



## Andrew (May 22, 2009)

I have installed it and taking it for a spin now. 

Looks good so far.


----------



## sumit (Sep 2, 2009)

*new software*

I installed the software.it's very simple


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll give it a try and I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

simplebudget.ca said:


> Hi everyone, over the past while here I've been putting together a budgeting application which I did mainly for my own personal use.
> 
> Basically I showed it to a few of my friends and co-workers and they thought it was a handy tool, so I've decided to get it online and see if maybe I can get it to help some people.
> 
> ...


I applaud your altruism... I've been known to post a free spreadsheet or two. I just hope people don't associate my spreadsheets with the term "flaky". ;-)

Unfortunately, I can't try your program but it looks good from the screen shots. Best of luck with your efforts to help others becoming better masters of their financial destiny.


----------



## simplebudget.ca (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello again! I just wanted to sincerely say thank you so much to everyone who's decided to give this a test drive. 

And again I just wanted to say that I'd love to hear any feedback you might have after trying it our for a while. Good or bad, it's all good! Not to sound like a broken record here but this really is just a pet-project that I want to have some fun with, so I'm all for for making alterations and updates to really make something that is truly helpful. But I'll never know if no one says anything!

cannon_fodder, I actually was just checking out your spreadsheets and I wanted to say that that comment I made earlier was NOT in any way directed at you! Being an IT type I can honestly say that Excel is wickedly powerful when you take the time to learn it, but so many people just stop learning at the basic mathematical formulas, and thus flakey spreadsheets are born... 

Thanks again everyone.


----------

